# i7 8700k + Hyper 212 Evo



## DeadlyTitan (Nov 23, 2017)

So, i was initially going to buy an i7 8700(non K) and use a Hyper 212 rather than the stock cooler, but unfortunately all the i7 8700's are out of stock and only i7 8700k are available. I am getting very impatient as that's the only part missing in my build and want to just get the i7 8700k and not over clock it and just run it at stock clocks

so how well will that hyper 212 evo do if i am never going to oc that i7 8700k and just run at stock speeds.

PS - mother board - ASUS PRIME Z370-P


----------



## Jetster (Nov 23, 2017)

It's actually perfect. Just slow the fan and it will be quiter than the stock heatsink


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 23, 2017)

I would recommend an AIO liquid cooler.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Nov 23, 2017)

Vya Domus said:


> I would recommend an AIO liquid cooler.




Well its not a new 212, its from my last build and sparsely used. Also i never plan to overclock and i will take air coolers over AIO's anyday, just personal bad experience a pump failure when i was in the middle of work nearly fried my last cpu. 




Jetster said:


> It's actually perfect. Just slow the fan and it will be quiter than the stock heatsink



Really ?

The thing is i cant have those big tower coolers which take up ram slots as i have pretty tall rams, all this cooler selection gives me a headache which is why i always choose the non K chips, easier for my simple brain.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> so how well will that hyper 212 evo do if i am never going to oc that i7 8700k and just run at stock speeds.


Just as well as it would on any other Intel processor with a 95 watt TDP.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 23, 2017)

The 8700k is likely to be a little warmer than the non K as it's stock and boost clocks are higher but I would give it a try with the EVO and run something that will load to full boost and test it, you have not lost anything at that point if it get's a little toasty.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Nov 23, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just as well as it would on any other Intel processor with a 95 watt TDP.



Never owned one, so no real idea. 



Tatty_One said:


> The 8700k is likely to be a little warmer than the non K as it's stock and boost clocks are higher but I would give it a try with the EVO and run something that will load to full boost and test it, you have not lost anything at that point if it get's a little toasty.



yea it just makes me wish i can get an i7 8700 back in stock real soon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm running BOINC (WCG) @ 100% on an i7-6700K (at stock) with a 212+ and not only is it quiet, but the temps are in the low 50's.  Just try it.  If you're not happy with how it performs, you might want to look at Scythe MUGEN Max


DeadlyTitan said:


> Never owned one, so no real idea.


Okay,  my bad.  They work just fine.  They start getting noisy and warmer with OC'ing.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Nov 24, 2017)

the evo 212 will work fine. also the 8700k will have a higher resell value later down the road so dont worry about it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 24, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> Well its not a new 212, its from my last build and sparsely used. Also i never plan to overclock and i will take air coolers over AIO's anyday, just personal bad experience a pump failure when i was in the middle of work nearly fried my last cpu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The 212 would probably work but if you are worried about ram being obstructed, a Scythe Ashura does not and holds this 8core at 5GHz.


----------



## swirl09 (Nov 24, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> The thing is i cant have those big tower coolers which take up ram slots as i have pretty tall rams, all this cooler selection gives me a headache which is why i always choose the non K chips, easier for my simple brain.


Well how tall is your RAM? I have Trident Zs sitting happily under my D15.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Nov 24, 2017)

swirl09 said:


> Well how tall is your RAM? I have Trident Zs sitting happily under my D15.



Mine are Corsair RGB ram, so they are pretty tall.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 24, 2017)

Sometimes the 212 will block one slot but on most boards it will not


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 26, 2017)

I really don't see investing  in the Hyper 212 these days when the Scythe Fuma ($45) and Mugen Max ($37) outperform it by 10C.  But if ya already have the 212, ir's  proverbial no brainer.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 26, 2017)

John Naylor said:


> I really don't see investing  in the Hyper 212 these days when the Scythe Fuma ($45) and Mugen Max ($37) outperform it by 10C.  But if ya already have the 212, ir's  proverbial no brainer.


He's not, he already has the 212 from a previous build.


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 26, 2017)

Final_Fighter said:


> the evo 212 will work fine. also the 8700k will have a higher resell value later down the road so dont worry about it.


Don't be sure about that, the mainstream i7 has lost it's resale value like anything this year ~ 8th and 9th Gen Intel Core Processor Model Names Revealed

OP no matter the itch I'd avoid the 8700*k* if you don't plan on OCing it, ever.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2017)

Coffee Lake Core i7 8700


----------



## Footman (Nov 27, 2017)

I have a week old review 8700 that I am looking to sell. Thanks thebluebumblebee.
PM me if you have an interest.

Oh by the way, based on my testing the stock intel cooler for the 65W 8700 is fine for keeping this cpu cool. Not that loud either unless you are running prime95


----------

